
67 Blockchain Articles and Whitepapers That Shaped Crypto into What It Is Today - js7745
https://medium.com/founder-playbook/67-blockchain-articles-whitepapers-that-shaped-crypto-into-what-it-is-today-c538facfceb9
======
js7745
I'm happy to add any links if anyone has suggestions

